# Goldmund Blu-ray Player



## TwoTwo (Mar 2, 2008)

Get your wallet out:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-10346479-47.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0

:crazy:

Btw, I'm looking to get my first Blu-ray player. Seems like Oppo is the best bang for the buck for PQ and AQ. Anybody else has other suggestion?


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

That one cracks me up.

The BDP-83 is my first choice these days. Great piece of gear all around.


----------



## Chu Gai (Jan 7, 2011)

Who is Goldmund rebadging this time?


----------



## EddyZ (Apr 10, 2008)

They are going for the most buck-for-the-bang:fryingpan:


----------

